# Share your outdoors pics



## MTSCMike (Sep 22, 2013)

One of my favorite shots from our first trip to Yellowstone - Grizzly on a Bison kill - visit www.maplesphoto.com to see more outdoor photography :grin:


----------



## 25ft-up (Mar 14, 2010)

You just opened a can of worms. I'll try to keep myself under control. I'm not good with words, so I take a thousand pictures.

One of my latest.

IMG_5390c by shot4u2c, on Flickr


----------



## 25ft-up (Mar 14, 2010)

This one is my screen saver.

IMG_4439c by shot4u2c, on Flickr


----------



## 25ft-up (Mar 14, 2010)

Along one of the many abandoned RR beds.

IMG_4287c by shot4u2c, on Flickr


----------



## 25ft-up (Mar 14, 2010)

Along one of my hunting spots, and where I'll be opening day. 

IMG_1417c by shot4u2c, on Flickr


----------



## 25ft-up (Mar 14, 2010)

Some more stomping grounds. No hills in Jersey are tall enough to be considered Mtns.

IMG_1837c by shot4u2c, on Flickr


----------



## 25ft-up (Mar 14, 2010)

Jersey shore. Beach erosion after a storm

IMG_1164c copy by shot4u2c, on Flickr


----------



## 25ft-up (Mar 14, 2010)

Sunrise over the Atlantic.

IMG_1351c copy by shot4u2c, on Flickr


----------



## 25ft-up (Mar 14, 2010)

Sunset on a lake during winter bow season.

IMG_7949c copy by shot4u2c, on Flickr


----------



## 25ft-up (Mar 14, 2010)

View of the moon from my treestand.

IMG_8034c copy by shot4u2c, on Flickr


----------



## 25ft-up (Mar 14, 2010)

Sunset from our High Point Monument.

IMG_7172c by shot4u2c, on Flickr


----------



## WPAtrapper (Nov 17, 2009)




----------



## 25ft-up (Mar 14, 2010)

Early morning fog

IMG_6886c by shot4u2c, on Flickr


----------



## 25ft-up (Mar 14, 2010)

Wildlife refuge. Look real close for the geese.

IMG_2412 by shot4u2c, on Flickr


----------



## 25ft-up (Mar 14, 2010)

A couple of the ladies along a rail trail.

IMG_9709c copy by shot4u2c, on Flickr


IMG_0302a copy by shot4u2c, on Flickr


----------



## 25ft-up (Mar 14, 2010)




----------



## BOE_Hunter (Jul 29, 2005)

Love the bear pics. Some great shots in here.


----------



## BOE_Hunter (Jul 29, 2005)

anyone else?


----------



## 176"buck (Jul 7, 2010)




----------



## Keneur2babi (Oct 7, 2013)




----------



## Arkansan07 (Aug 4, 2013)

nothing from any of my stands but some good pics of the Arkansas delta in rice country


----------



## Arkansan07 (Aug 4, 2013)

not sure why it was adding them twice


----------



## buckeyboy (Feb 6, 2007)

25ft-up said:


> Early morning fog
> 
> IMG_6886c by shot4u2c, on Flickr


Love that pix man. Puts you there.


----------



## Target Tony (Mar 3, 2003)

Sunset in Yellowstone National Park at the Grand Prismatic Pool.


----------



## 25ft-up (Mar 14, 2010)

IMG_2132c by shot4u2c, on Flickr


----------



## 25ft-up (Mar 14, 2010)

PA farm

IMG_7086c copy by shot4u2c, on Flickr


----------



## 25ft-up (Mar 14, 2010)

My natural ground blind in a river bottom.

IMG_2052c.jpg copy by shot4u2c, on Flickr


----------



## solobowhunter (Aug 19, 2011)

Notice the morel mushroom in the background?


----------



## solobowhunter (Aug 19, 2011)

Some calm morning duck hunting


----------



## Geauxhunter (Jun 4, 2014)




----------



## wvbowhunter. (Jan 20, 2013)

pic i took when i first bought my house of my somewhat of a front yard.. not complaining at all about that though. and a second pic of my tiny first house.. an old fishing cabin updated and built on a little. cant beat being able to watch your catfish poles from your living room.


----------



## DamonZ8 (Sep 5, 2013)

Sunrise over fog along the Cuyahoga Valley National Park on my way to work this past week.


----------



## DamonZ8 (Sep 5, 2013)

West Branch State Park in northeast Ohio from the boat.


----------



## DaneHunter (Jul 6, 2013)

Trail to one of my stands in May.


----------



## Wade B (Jan 8, 2014)

Some of my favorites that are easily accessible. 

New Zealand
























Minnesota Winter


----------



## Wade B (Jan 8, 2014)

More MN Winter
















MN Summer








How do you guys get them so big? I keep getting BS about files needed to be under 1 mb.


----------



## ChasingCoyotes (Apr 22, 2011)

Some recent pictures with my DJI drone.


----------



## 25ft-up (Mar 14, 2010)

Wade B said:


> More MN Winter
> How do you guys get them so big? I keep getting BS about files needed to be under 1 mb.


Instead of uploading to attachments on here, upload your pics to Flickr on yahoo. Or photobucket(flickr is better). In flicker you can choose the size from smalls to larges and full size files. I usually pic the smallest of the large files for landscape(horizontal) orientated pics, and the largest medium size for portrait(vertical pics) . The mid large size is the one I used for the refuge pic with the geese. Pm me if you have difficulty using the sight.


----------



## ChasingCoyotes (Apr 22, 2011)

Few more cell phone pictures from around my area.


----------



## 25ft-up (Mar 14, 2010)

IMG_1933c by shot4u2c, on Flickr


----------



## 25ft-up (Mar 14, 2010)

IMG_9947c copy by shot4u2c, on Flickr


----------



## zacksimpson (Feb 3, 2014)

a pic from work. That's Sand Island on Yawkey Wildlife Center in Georgetown County, South Carolina. The Atlantic ocean is directly behind me about 50 feet in that picture.


----------



## 25ft-up (Mar 14, 2010)

IMG_0088c copy by shot4u2c, on Flickr


----------



## 25ft-up (Mar 14, 2010)

IMG_2023c copy by shot4u2c, on Flickr


----------



## ncstatehunter (Jul 11, 2008)

Great pics guys. You have a real talent 25ft-up! I'll contribute a few:


Quick picture of a doe I got while working up in Ohio early this year


----------



## ncstatehunter (Jul 11, 2008)

Looking at Grandfather Mountain from Sitting Bear on the East Rim of the Linville Gorge in NC


----------



## Wade B (Jan 8, 2014)

25ft-up said:


> Instead of uploading to attachments on here, upload your pics to Flickr on yahoo. Or photobucket(flickr is better). In flicker you can choose the size from smalls to larges and full size files. I usually pic the smallest of the large files for landscape(horizontal) orientated pics, and the largest medium size for portrait(vertical pics) . The mid large size is the one I used for the refuge pic with the geese. Pm me if you have difficulty using the sight.


Thanks. I use Photobucket all the time. I thought that didn't work on AT. 

What camera are you using? What photo editing program? 

We use a Nikon D3000 and Lightroom and Photoshop.


----------



## Master Chief (Sep 20, 2012)

Just to join in and because I'm a diehard shed hunter


That pic is extremely staged btw lol.


----------



## 25ft-up (Mar 14, 2010)

Master Chief said:


> Just to join in and because I'm a diehard shed hunter
> That pic is extremely staged btw lol.


 Nicely done!


----------



## d3ue3ce (Jul 2, 2009)

Here are just a few random ones that are easy to get to for me. . . 

Curious squirrel


----------



## d3ue3ce (Jul 2, 2009)

Curious deer-I have about 10 photos of him and the yote. Shot the yote 10 yards away


----------



## d3ue3ce (Jul 2, 2009)

Same deer and yote-


----------



## d3ue3ce (Jul 2, 2009)

Busted up young KS buck-


----------



## d3ue3ce (Jul 2, 2009)

Trying to be bigger than he actually is-


----------



## d3ue3ce (Jul 2, 2009)

Alaskan Brown Bear-


----------



## d3ue3ce (Jul 2, 2009)

One of my favorites-


----------



## d3ue3ce (Jul 2, 2009)

Another bear hunting salmon-


----------



## d3ue3ce (Jul 2, 2009)

Alaska-


----------



## d3ue3ce (Jul 2, 2009)

Frosty Kansas cow-


----------



## BOE_Hunter (Jul 29, 2005)

Great pics guys. The bear in post 57 is awesome.


----------



## Grizzlemethis (May 10, 2014)

Man these are really good!


----------



## d3ue3ce (Jul 2, 2009)

Glacial runoff Alaska-


----------



## d3ue3ce (Jul 2, 2009)

Thirsty alaskan moose-


----------



## d3ue3ce (Jul 2, 2009)

Recent grizzly kill site-


----------



## d3ue3ce (Jul 2, 2009)

Michigan Canadian Geese-


----------



## d3ue3ce (Jul 2, 2009)

Michigan Summer Doe-


----------



## d3ue3ce (Jul 2, 2009)

Swimming Bacon in the Bahamas-


----------



## 25ft-up (Mar 14, 2010)

Wade B said:


> Thanks. I use Photobucket all the time. I thought that didn't work on AT.
> 
> What camera are you using? What photo editing program?
> 
> We use a Nikon D3000 and Lightroom and Photoshop.


 With photobucket, copy and paste url code on thumbnail pic, or click on pic for full view, then click on url bar and it will automatically copy, paste in post. Photobucket automatically reduces the size when you upload, which doesn't matter on here anyway, because you are pasting only a link to photobucket. Flickr uploads the full size file up to 5184 x 3456. You choose the size to display. You would only see a corner of the pic at a time on the screen if I used the original size.

Canon 7D and L lenses. 
Digital photo professional(one of the Canon programs that came with the camera) to edit raw files and convert to jpeg, then photoshop elements 12.


----------



## Matthew Maiello (Jul 26, 2014)

i got two sorry 3 i like:teeth:


----------



## 25ft-up (Mar 14, 2010)

d3ue3ce said:


> One of my favorites-


Great shot!


----------



## d3ue3ce (Jul 2, 2009)

Close up-


----------



## Matthew Maiello (Jul 26, 2014)

d3ue3ce said:


> Close up-


 thats cool!


----------



## d3ue3ce (Jul 2, 2009)

25ft-up said:


> Great shot!


Thanks! Spent about 6 hrs watching and shooting photos of about 12-14 different brown bears, cubs, and one black bear that day. Came out with some great shots.

I have 2 Terabytes of photos on hard drives, a lot of work going through thousands of photos to find some that you think are great!


----------



## 25ft-up (Mar 14, 2010)




----------



## hammer head (Nov 23, 2003)




----------



## hammer head (Nov 23, 2003)




----------



## AttilaTheHun (Nov 19, 2011)

Just a couple of the many snowmobile trails we ride on in Lake Chautauqua, NY


----------



## d3ue3ce (Jul 2, 2009)

Here are a few more Alaskan Brown bear photos. Then Ill stop! for now anyways


----------



## Matthew Maiello (Jul 26, 2014)

d3ue3ce said:


> Here are a few more Alaskan Brown bear photos. Then Ill stop! for now anyways


where were you that they ignored you?


----------



## 25ft-up (Mar 14, 2010)

d3ue3ce said:


> Thanks! Spent about 6 hrs watching and shooting photos of about 12-14 different brown bears, cubs, and one black bear that day. Came out with some great shots.
> 
> I have 2 Terabytes of photos on hard drives, a lot of work going through thousands of photos to find some that you think are great!


For a while, I uploaded any pic that I had to share for something into photobucket,. Then I started uploading the best of my pics to flickr, when I was done editing the batch, so I don't have to go back through all the files in the hard drive to find the ones I liked best.


----------



## Fortyneck (Oct 8, 2010)

***


----------



## 25ft-up (Mar 14, 2010)

I'll add a black bear

IMG_7272c copy by shot4u2c, on Flickr


----------



## AttilaTheHun (Nov 19, 2011)

Man, there are some incredible photos on here. Keep them coming!


----------



## Matthew Maiello (Jul 26, 2014)

AttilaTheHun said:


> Man, there are some incredible photos on here. Keep them coming!


 your trails are nice to.


----------



## d3ue3ce (Jul 2, 2009)

Matthew Maiello said:


> where were you that they ignored you?


When the salmon are running, in late summer, coastal Alaska, the bears could care less about people. They are putting their feed bags on, and trying to get as much as they can before the winter. We had bears within 6 feet of us at times.



25ft-up said:


> For a while, I uploaded any pic that I had to share for something into photobucket,. Then I started uploading the best of my pics to flickr, when I was done editing the batch, so I don't have to go back through all the files in the hard drive to find the ones I liked best.


I do that as well. I still go through some old photos when I get a chance, and sometimes find new ones that catch my eye that I missed the first time around.


----------



## Fortyneck (Oct 8, 2010)

...


----------



## ksgobbler (May 25, 2010)

My brother took this one. He had it framed


----------



## 25ft-up (Mar 14, 2010)




----------



## 25ft-up (Mar 14, 2010)




----------



## 25ft-up (Mar 14, 2010)




----------



## MTSCMike (Sep 22, 2013)

another of my favorites - Rough Green Snake in my backyard


----------



## nvrgvup444 (Aug 13, 2012)

On top of a bluff in the Smokey Hill Scenic region of KS.


----------



## 25ft-up (Mar 14, 2010)




----------



## 25ft-up (Mar 14, 2010)




----------



## MTSCMike (Sep 22, 2013)




----------



## 25ft-up (Mar 14, 2010)

Cold PA sunrise. Last one for now. Nice pics everyone!


----------



## hammer head (Nov 23, 2003)




----------



## KY HELIM (Oct 16, 2012)

I'll have to dig up some of my pictures for this thread. A lot of good ones


----------



## Geauxhunter (Jun 4, 2014)




----------



## djandy (Jul 30, 2010)




----------



## itallushrt (Sep 14, 2006)

Some from the last few years. I used to get real serious about outdoor photography, but have grown lazy...

Alaska 2013


----------



## itallushrt (Sep 14, 2006)

Japan 2013



















England 2013


----------



## itallushrt (Sep 14, 2006)

Alaska 2011


----------



## itallushrt (Sep 14, 2006)

Some random waterfowl & hunting


----------



## wild arrow (Jul 18, 2014)

From Finland


----------



## itallushrt (Sep 14, 2006)




----------



## itallushrt (Sep 14, 2006)




----------



## drewbie8 (Mar 22, 2009)

Just a couple of my outdoor pictures


----------



## mn5503 (Feb 21, 2006)




----------



## 25ft-up (Mar 14, 2010)

Nice to wake up to some fine pics!


----------



## 25ft-up (Mar 14, 2010)




----------



## 25ft-up (Mar 14, 2010)

NY Gunk Mtns


----------



## 25ft-up (Mar 14, 2010)




----------



## 25ft-up (Mar 14, 2010)




----------



## 25ft-up (Mar 14, 2010)




----------



## 25ft-up (Mar 14, 2010)

IMG_7162c by shot4u2c, on Flickr


----------



## Geauxhunter (Jun 4, 2014)

itallushrt said:


> Some random waterfowl & hunting


Pretty sure I spy a band!


----------



## 25ft-up (Mar 14, 2010)

IMG_6753c copy by shot4u2c, on Flickr


----------



## 25ft-up (Mar 14, 2010)

IMG_7191a by shot4u2c, on Flickr


----------



## Lightfoot2 (Mar 12, 2013)




----------



## crockrj (Oct 28, 2009)

d3ue3ce said:


> Close up-


Great close up!


----------



## crockrj (Oct 28, 2009)

itallushrt said:


>


Love the turkey pic!


----------



## hawkdriver55 (Sep 6, 2010)

WOW guys, these are awesome!


----------



## MSWV (Jul 12, 2010)

Here is a few of mine from WV:

Took this one last week.








Shades of Blue:


----------



## Judge10 (Oct 12, 2010)




----------



## 25ft-up (Mar 14, 2010)




----------



## 25ft-up (Mar 14, 2010)




----------



## 25ft-up (Mar 14, 2010)




----------



## 25ft-up (Mar 14, 2010)




----------



## 25ft-up (Mar 14, 2010)

IMG_5118c by shot4u2c, on Flickr


----------



## 25ft-up (Mar 14, 2010)

IMG_5023C by shot4u2c, on Flickr


----------



## 25ft-up (Mar 14, 2010)

IMG_4522C by shot4u2c, on Flickr


----------



## KY_BowGuy (Oct 30, 2012)

Just what's on phone


----------



## 6xsteelers (Sep 6, 2009)




----------



## 25ft-up (Mar 14, 2010)

IMG_4785c by shot4u2c, on Flickr


----------



## 25ft-up (Mar 14, 2010)

IMG_1764c by shot4u2c, on Flickr


----------



## 25ft-up (Mar 14, 2010)

IMG_1388c copy by shot4u2c, on Flickr


----------



## 25ft-up (Mar 14, 2010)

IMG_9177 copy by shot4u2c, on Flickr


----------



## 6xsteelers (Sep 6, 2009)

Wow, beautiful pics 25ft-up.


----------



## jeff25 (Dec 8, 2011)




----------



## jeff25 (Dec 8, 2011)




----------



## jeff25 (Dec 8, 2011)




----------



## jeff25 (Dec 8, 2011)




----------



## jeff25 (Dec 8, 2011)




----------



## jeff25 (Dec 8, 2011)

Most of those were just pictures taken with my phone


----------



## Doebuster (Mar 5, 2006)

Here's one !


----------



## huntnmuleys (Jan 7, 2004)

I love elk... Montana and Wyoming


----------



## d3ue3ce (Jul 2, 2009)




----------



## d3ue3ce (Jul 2, 2009)




----------



## d3ue3ce (Jul 2, 2009)




----------



## d3ue3ce (Jul 2, 2009)




----------



## d3ue3ce (Jul 2, 2009)




----------



## d3ue3ce (Jul 2, 2009)




----------



## d3ue3ce (Jul 2, 2009)




----------



## d3ue3ce (Jul 2, 2009)




----------



## d3ue3ce (Jul 2, 2009)




----------



## d3ue3ce (Jul 2, 2009)




----------



## 25ft-up (Mar 14, 2010)

Vermont


IMG_0080c copy by shot4u2c, on Flickr



IMG_0077c copy by shot4u2c, on Flickr



IMG_0073c copy by shot4u2c, on Flickr


IMG_0116c copy by shot4u2c, on Flickr



IMG_0093c copy by shot4u2c, on Flickr



IMG_0113c copy by shot4u2c, on Flickr


----------



## 25ft-up (Mar 14, 2010)

IMG_4562C by shot4u2c, on Flickr


IMG_4596c by shot4u2c, on Flickr


----------



## 25ft-up (Mar 14, 2010)

IMG_4309C by shot4u2c, on Flickr


----------



## 25ft-up (Mar 14, 2010)

IMG_4338C by shot4u2c, on Flickr


----------



## 25ft-up (Mar 14, 2010)

IMG_7049c by shot4u2c, on Flickr


----------



## 25ft-up (Mar 14, 2010)

IMG_1937c by shot4u2c, on Flickr


----------



## 25ft-up (Mar 14, 2010)

Find Wal-doe...

IMG_2393 by shot4u2c, on Flickr


----------



## WPAtrapper (Nov 17, 2009)




----------



## yougoteem (Feb 3, 2004)

November morning in Missouri deer stand.


----------



## yougoteem (Feb 3, 2004)

okeechobee lake last week of feb 2014 crappie fishing.


----------



## Fortyneck (Oct 8, 2010)

WPAtrapper said:


>


Whoa! They really must not care Arizona in those parts...


----------



## WPAtrapper (Nov 17, 2009)

Fortyneck said:


> Whoa! They really must not care Arizona in those parts...


Lol, I'm not sure what the story is behind it. We found it this summer while rattlesnake hunting in north central PA. It's in the middle of nowhere.


----------



## higdeezy45b (Feb 4, 2011)

All I can get to from work. Some are just cell phone pics other DSLR


----------



## MSWV (Jul 12, 2010)

d3ue3ce said:


>


Where is this?


----------



## Crappiewizard (Jul 29, 2014)

Best picture I got for the year!!!


----------



## JRN11 (Mar 29, 2007)

MSWV said:


> Where is this?


Mt McKinley in Alaska, I think.


----------



## d3ue3ce (Jul 2, 2009)

MSWV said:


> Where is this?


Alaska-Mt Mckinley/Denali


JRN11 said:


> Mt McKinley in Alaska, I think.


Correct. This photo is from about 30 miles away.

Edit: correction


----------



## MNHOYT (Oct 6, 2007)




----------



## Michael A (Sep 19, 2011)




----------



## Bassman1969 (Dec 24, 2008)

Sunset in Michigan!


----------



## 25ft-up (Mar 14, 2010)




----------



## 25ft-up (Mar 14, 2010)




----------



## 25ft-up (Mar 14, 2010)




----------



## 25ft-up (Mar 14, 2010)




----------



## 25ft-up (Mar 14, 2010)




----------



## 25ft-up (Mar 14, 2010)




----------



## 25ft-up (Mar 14, 2010)




----------



## 25ft-up (Mar 14, 2010)




----------



## 25ft-up (Mar 14, 2010)




----------



## 25ft-up (Mar 14, 2010)




----------



## mwmich (Nov 6, 2009)

Some awesome pics on here.


----------



## cooperjd (Aug 18, 2009)

River bottom in the sand hill country of Nebraska. Think it was 8 degrees that morning


----------



## willthesoundman (Jul 24, 2014)




----------



## willthesoundman (Jul 24, 2014)




----------



## ahunter55 (Aug 17, 2009)

2 NFAA Field Nationals in Yankton, S.D. a week ago & some wildlife the wife took.


----------



## ahunter55 (Aug 17, 2009)

a few more of Wife's


----------



## cab207 (Oct 29, 2013)




----------



## cab207 (Oct 29, 2013)




----------



## mn5503 (Feb 21, 2006)




----------



## mn5503 (Feb 21, 2006)




----------



## mn5503 (Feb 21, 2006)




----------



## gwm (Oct 16, 2008)




----------



## Boomerzuma (Apr 5, 2008)

Very nice! Some of you guys are super talented!!!


----------



## Stringster (Aug 12, 2014)

Great thread!


----------



## cab207 (Oct 29, 2013)

Love seeing these photos and I think in a way it's important to photograph and document these things. I love being able to look back on them anytime I'm frustrated with the hunting season not going my way just to remember that it's not about the kill it's about being out in nature. You guys have some fantastic photos.


----------



## cab207 (Oct 29, 2013)

mn5503 said:


>


Nice grouse photo!


----------



## 25ft-up (Mar 14, 2010)

Thanks for the compliments.

Just about how I look when I get up at 4am to go hunting.

IMG_5137c by shot4u2c, on Flickr


----------



## 25ft-up (Mar 14, 2010)

IMG_5336c by shot4u2c, on Flickr



IMG_5457c by shot4u2c, on Flickr



IMG_5357c by shot4u2c, on Flickr


----------



## 25ft-up (Mar 14, 2010)

IMG_2363a copy by shot4u2c, on Flickr


----------



## 25ft-up (Mar 14, 2010)

IMG_1332c copy by shot4u2c, on Flickr


----------



## 25ft-up (Mar 14, 2010)

IMG_0205c copy by shot4u2c, on Flickr


----------



## 25ft-up (Mar 14, 2010)

IMG_9354c copy by shot4u2c, on Flickr


----------



## 25ft-up (Mar 14, 2010)

IMG_7975c copy by shot4u2c, on Flickr


----------



## 25ft-up (Mar 14, 2010)

IMG_7739c copy by shot4u2c, on Flickr


----------



## 25ft-up (Mar 14, 2010)

IMG_7418c by shot4u2c, on Flickr


----------



## 25ft-up (Mar 14, 2010)

IMG_7336c copy by shot4u2c, on Flickr


----------



## Ned250 (Aug 10, 2009)

Some unbelievable talent some of you have.


----------



## MSU02 (Dec 29, 2011)




----------



## 25ft-up (Mar 14, 2010)

MSU02 said:


>



HA!HA! Must be celebrating the end of deer season.


----------



## DamonZ8 (Sep 5, 2013)

cab207 said:


> Nice grouse photo!


That is an amazing pic if real.


----------



## treetops (May 17, 2011)

MSU02 said:


>


Unreal picture!!


----------



## treetops (May 17, 2011)

25 Ft up, you have some incredible shots!!


----------



## GomerPyle (Jul 17, 2014)

One of my favorites...cell phone pic from last winter. This was the morning I killed my first buck (rifle) at the age of 28, after 14yrs of deer hunting.


----------



## 25ft-up (Mar 14, 2010)

GomerPyle said:


> One of my favorites...cell phone pic from last winter. This was the morning I killed my first buck (rifle) at the age of 28, after 14yrs of deer hunting.


Cheers!
Best of luck to you this winter


----------



## 25ft-up (Mar 14, 2010)

treetops said:


> 25 Ft up, you have some incredible shots!!


Thank you very much! A lot of good pics on here.


----------



## 25ft-up (Mar 14, 2010)

DamonZ8 said:


> That is an amazing pic if real.


I'd bet it's real. Grouse have a favorite drumming log. Just takes some patience....Or luck to be there at the right time.


----------



## 25ft-up (Mar 14, 2010)

Fog bank rolling in 

IMG_7999c copy by shot4u2c, on Flickr


----------



## ghostgoblin22 (May 3, 2013)

awesome pics fellas


----------



## 25ft-up (Mar 14, 2010)

IMG_1866c_edited-1 by shot4u2c, on Flickr


----------



## ghostgoblin22 (May 3, 2013)




----------



## 25ft-up (Mar 14, 2010)

IMG_9379c copy by shot4u2c, on Flickr


----------



## poorscouserbob (Mar 11, 2014)




----------



## 25ft-up (Mar 14, 2010)

IMG_9719c copy by shot4u2c, on Flickr


----------



## BHMTitan (Oct 17, 2008)

From this past season...


----------



## 25ft-up (Mar 14, 2010)

IMG_1111c by shot4u2c, on Flickr


----------



## 25ft-up (Mar 14, 2010)

From one extreme^ to another
IMG_2455 by shot4u2c, on Flickr


----------



## 25ft-up (Mar 14, 2010)

No dozing in the stand on this morning

IMG_6773c copy by shot4u2c, on Flickr


----------



## SecurityGuy (May 27, 2012)

Friday night lights


----------



## 25ft-up (Mar 14, 2010)

Getting to be that time of year again, securityguy. Football and hunting. What else could one ask for, besides a beer?...... Make that a thermos of coffee, while hunting.

IMG_8889c copy by shot4u2c, on Flickr


----------



## 25ft-up (Mar 14, 2010)

IMG_0296a copy by shot4u2c, on Flickr


----------



## Brock Lube (Mar 4, 2012)

Enjoying the last dinner!


----------



## Brock Lube (Mar 4, 2012)

Hummers!


----------



## 25ft-up (Mar 14, 2010)

IMG_1222c copy by shot4u2c, on Flickr


----------



## Brock Lube (Mar 4, 2012)

Backyard Birds


----------



## 25ft-up (Mar 14, 2010)

IMG_1496c by shot4u2c, on Flickr


----------



## 25ft-up (Mar 14, 2010)

Foggy daybreak from a pin oak

IMG_1881c by shot4u2c, on Flickr


----------



## StoneO (Aug 12, 2014)

No filter or photoshop


----------



## BOE_Hunter (Jul 29, 2005)

Imagine that, a football picture from Texas.


SecurityGuy said:


> Friday night lights


----------



## StoneO (Aug 12, 2014)




----------



## StoneO (Aug 12, 2014)




----------



## StoneO (Aug 12, 2014)




----------



## mn5503 (Feb 21, 2006)

Today on the North Shore. Superior National Golf Course. The pictures really flatten it out, there's some steep shots on the Canyon 9. 

Iphone pics...


----------



## 25ft-up (Mar 14, 2010)

IMG_7161c by shot4u2c, on Flickr


----------



## 25ft-up (Mar 14, 2010)




----------



## jrod p&y (Nov 27, 2009)

grand canyon


----------



## 6xsteelers (Sep 6, 2009)

Loven this thread, keep`em coming


----------



## Jeffafa (May 25, 2014)

Wow, Thank you all for sharing.


----------



## 25ft-up (Mar 14, 2010)

You're all welcome.

Stand-off

IMG_4681C by shot4u2c, on Flickr


----------



## 25ft-up (Mar 14, 2010)

another small...

IMG_1482c_edited-1 by shot4u2c, on Flickr


----------



## 25ft-up (Mar 14, 2010)

one more 

IMG_0820c copy by shot4u2c, on Flickr


----------



## 25ft-up (Mar 14, 2010)

IMG_7028c by shot4u2c, on Flickr


----------



## 25ft-up (Mar 14, 2010)




----------



## 25ft-up (Mar 14, 2010)




----------



## 25ft-up (Mar 14, 2010)




----------



## 25ft-up (Mar 14, 2010)

Atlantic City board walk before Hurricane Sandy


----------



## 25ft-up (Mar 14, 2010)




----------



## pegasis0066 (Sep 1, 2004)




----------



## 25ft-up (Mar 14, 2010)




----------



## 25ft-up (Mar 14, 2010)




----------



## 25ft-up (Mar 14, 2010)




----------



## 25ft-up (Mar 14, 2010)




----------



## 25ft-up (Mar 14, 2010)




----------



## 25ft-up (Mar 14, 2010)




----------



## StoneO (Aug 12, 2014)




----------



## StoneO (Aug 12, 2014)




----------



## StoneO (Aug 12, 2014)




----------



## Brock Lube (Mar 4, 2012)

Hey 25ft, what type of macro lense you using for the grasshopper and pray mantis ? Tack Sharp!!


----------



## pro38hunter (Jan 20, 2006)




----------



## nyturkeyduster (Aug 5, 2006)




----------



## 25ft-up (Mar 14, 2010)

Brock Lube said:


> Hey 25ft, what type of macro lense you using for the grasshopper and pray mantis ? Tack Sharp!!


Grasshopper was with the Canon 300mm f/4L, and the mantis was a Canon 100mm f/2.8L macro. I don't think I had to crop either one.


----------



## nyturkeyduster (Aug 5, 2006)




----------



## nyturkeyduster (Aug 5, 2006)




----------



## nyturkeyduster (Aug 5, 2006)




----------



## nyturkeyduster (Aug 5, 2006)




----------



## nyturkeyduster (Aug 5, 2006)




----------



## nyturkeyduster (Aug 5, 2006)




----------



## 25ft-up (Mar 14, 2010)

I was back to my truck after a morning hunt before realizing this tree frog fell in love with the camo on my arrows.


----------



## nyturkeyduster (Aug 5, 2006)




----------



## nyturkeyduster (Aug 5, 2006)




----------



## 25ft-up (Mar 14, 2010)




----------



## nyturkeyduster (Aug 5, 2006)




----------



## 25ft-up (Mar 14, 2010)




----------



## BOE_Hunter (Jul 29, 2005)

25ft-up
This thread was kind of a fastball down the middle for you, huh. Just one you have been waiting for. Your pics are awesome. I am truly impressed, kind of makes me wish I had a camera with me for all the cool things I have seen in the woods.


----------



## rcmjr (Jan 31, 2007)

.
. being watched.....


----------



## rcmjr (Jan 31, 2007)

..
.


----------



## rcmjr (Jan 31, 2007)

..
Lake Kincaid Illinois




oh, by-the-way there are some of these in Lake Kincaid....


----------



## rcmjr (Jan 31, 2007)

..
.. Hello down there......


----------



## rcmjr (Jan 31, 2007)

.
.......being watched again....


----------



## rcmjr (Jan 31, 2007)

..
......I really don't want to be watched by the big furry fella that made the bigger track next to my boot...


----------



## d3ue3ce (Jul 2, 2009)




----------



## d3ue3ce (Jul 2, 2009)

Solid ice


----------



## d3ue3ce (Jul 2, 2009)




----------



## d3ue3ce (Jul 2, 2009)




----------



## d3ue3ce (Jul 2, 2009)




----------



## d3ue3ce (Jul 2, 2009)

Light fading on a super yacht


----------



## d3ue3ce (Jul 2, 2009)




----------



## d3ue3ce (Jul 2, 2009)

Rome, Italy


----------



## rcmjr (Jan 31, 2007)

hmmm, like the last one:nod: oops, you snuck one in on me.


----------



## d3ue3ce (Jul 2, 2009)

Back to Alaska


----------



## d3ue3ce (Jul 2, 2009)

Some more bears


----------



## d3ue3ce (Jul 2, 2009)




----------



## d3ue3ce (Jul 2, 2009)




----------



## d3ue3ce (Jul 2, 2009)




----------



## rcmjr (Jan 31, 2007)

.....
. red halo


----------



## d3ue3ce (Jul 2, 2009)




----------



## d3ue3ce (Jul 2, 2009)




----------



## d3ue3ce (Jul 2, 2009)




----------



## d3ue3ce (Jul 2, 2009)




----------



## d3ue3ce (Jul 2, 2009)




----------



## rcmjr (Jan 31, 2007)

...
.. mom and pup


----------



## d3ue3ce (Jul 2, 2009)




----------



## rcmjr (Jan 31, 2007)

.
. I'll be a big boy some day


----------



## d3ue3ce (Jul 2, 2009)




----------



## d3ue3ce (Jul 2, 2009)




----------



## rcmjr (Jan 31, 2007)

.
.


----------



## d3ue3ce (Jul 2, 2009)




----------



## rcmjr (Jan 31, 2007)




----------



## rcmjr (Jan 31, 2007)




----------



## rcmjr (Jan 31, 2007)




----------



## rcmjr (Jan 31, 2007)

great pics D3, I like the swimming pig!


----------



## lovestobowhunt (Aug 14, 2009)

Wow! Some of you guys have such awesome photos! Not going to name names, it's pretty obvious 

Here are a few mine, not the same as most


----------



## 25ft-up (Mar 14, 2010)

Few more PA pics


----------



## 25ft-up (Mar 14, 2010)




----------



## 25ft-up (Mar 14, 2010)

Proof they hide underground during hunting season


----------



## 25ft-up (Mar 14, 2010)




----------



## 25ft-up (Mar 14, 2010)




----------



## 25ft-up (Mar 14, 2010)




----------



## cab207 (Oct 29, 2013)

pegasis0066 said:


>


That Buffalo with the Bear chasing it is INSANE!!!! that might be my favorite!


----------



## us326544 (Nov 15, 2010)

Snapped this one at work. Sometimes you get lucky.


----------



## 25ft-up (Mar 14, 2010)

us326544 said:


> Snapped this one at work. Sometimes you get lucky.


Nice place to work.


----------



## 25ft-up (Mar 14, 2010)




----------



## 25ft-up (Mar 14, 2010)




----------



## 25ft-up (Mar 14, 2010)




----------



## 25ft-up (Mar 14, 2010)

IMG_4743C plastic wrap by shot4u2c, on Flickr




IMG_4728C plastic wrap by shot4u2c, on Flickr


----------



## MSWV (Jul 12, 2010)

A few more from WV..


----------



## Greeny50 (Dec 9, 2013)




----------



## talon1961 (Mar 13, 2008)




----------



## talon1961 (Mar 13, 2008)




----------



## talon1961 (Mar 13, 2008)




----------



## talon1961 (Mar 13, 2008)




----------



## talon1961 (Mar 13, 2008)




----------



## talon1961 (Mar 13, 2008)




----------



## talon1961 (Mar 13, 2008)




----------



## talon1961 (Mar 13, 2008)




----------



## sixgunluv (Jul 1, 2003)

*West Virginia*

Representing Northern WV


----------



## Feral buster (Jan 3, 2013)

A few from my last hunt


----------



## 25ft-up (Mar 14, 2010)




----------



## 25ft-up (Mar 14, 2010)




----------



## 25ft-up (Mar 14, 2010)




----------



## 4falls (Aug 18, 2013)

lol... so im looking at pictures.... nice deer, cool sunset pic, oooh nother nice deer, camels.... wait what? totally caught me off guard. nice pics guys.


----------



## zhunter62 (Feb 3, 2007)

4falls said:


> lol... so im looking at pictures.... nice deer, cool sunset pic, oooh nother nice deer, camels.... wait what? totally caught me off guard. nice pics guys.


Yeah, that what went through my head as well. I had to take a scond look at that one.


----------



## Feral buster (Jan 3, 2013)

I thought that would get you off guard lol


----------



## Feral buster (Jan 3, 2013)

I'm far from the best photographer but I love hunting the aussie bush and I'm trying to capture images as I go hope they are ok


----------



## higdeezy45b (Feb 4, 2011)

You guys have camels in the Outback? Never knew that.....


----------



## 25ft-up (Mar 14, 2010)

higdeezy45b said:


> You guys have camels in the Outback? Never knew that.....


I was wondering where they were all taken, myself. Nice pics!


----------



## 25ft-up (Mar 14, 2010)

Here's one to make into a jigsaw puzzle

IMG_9088c copy by shot4u2c, on Flickr


----------



## Haywire1014 (Mar 24, 2006)




----------



## Haywire1014 (Mar 24, 2006)




----------



## Haywire1014 (Mar 24, 2006)




----------



## Haywire1014 (Mar 24, 2006)




----------



## Haywire1014 (Mar 24, 2006)




----------



## Haywire1014 (Mar 24, 2006)




----------



## Swamp Poodle (Aug 3, 2010)

Cell phone pics but not bad


----------



## Swamp Poodle (Aug 3, 2010)




----------



## Feral buster (Jan 3, 2013)

higdeezy45b said:


> You guys have camels in the Outback? Never knew that.....


Yes mate they were used quite commonly by early settlers in Australia as means of travel. They have reverted back to a wild state after being released and actually cope quite well in a variety of climates and terrains.


----------



## 25ft-up (Mar 14, 2010)

IMG_7943c copy by shot4u2c, on Flickr


----------



## higdeezy45b (Feb 4, 2011)

Feral buster said:


> Yes mate they were used quite commonly by early settlers in Australia as means of travel. They have reverted back to a wild state after being released and actually cope quite well in a variety of climates and terrains.


That's really cool!


----------



## H20fwler (Apr 1, 2014)




----------



## H20fwler (Apr 1, 2014)




----------



## 25ft-up (Mar 14, 2010)

Love the second to last pic^


----------



## H20fwler (Apr 1, 2014)

Thanks


----------



## 25ft-up (Mar 14, 2010)




----------



## 25ft-up (Mar 14, 2010)




----------



## 25ft-up (Mar 14, 2010)




----------



## 25ft-up (Mar 14, 2010)




----------



## 25ft-up (Mar 14, 2010)




----------



## bhunterED (Mar 14, 2012)

Alot of nice pics.


----------



## 25ft-up (Mar 14, 2010)

Copy of DSCN2492 by shot4u2c, on Flickr


----------



## 25ft-up (Mar 14, 2010)

IMG_7745c copy by shot4u2c, on Flickr


----------



## Scotsbowhunter (Mar 26, 2008)

Some of mine from Spain



















A vistor to our garden


----------



## shirefisher (Sep 30, 2011)




----------



## 25ft-up (Mar 14, 2010)

IMG_5779c by shot4u2c, on Flickr


----------



## 25ft-up (Mar 14, 2010)

IMG_5801c by shot4u2c, on Flickr


----------



## 25ft-up (Mar 14, 2010)

IMG_5822c by shot4u2c, on Flickr




IMG_5827c by shot4u2c, on Flickr




IMG_5828c by shot4u2c, on Flickr




IMG_5829c by shot4u2c, on Flickr


----------



## d3ue3ce (Jul 2, 2009)

COuldnt help myself. Bought another new lens, should have t next week. and Im heading to Sri Lanka for 3 weeks the beginning of September. Should have some good elephant photos, and hopefully a leopard or 2. If anything, Ill have a lot of landscape shots!


----------



## 25ft-up (Mar 14, 2010)

d3ue3ce said:


> COuldnt help myself. Bought another new lens, should have t next week. and Im heading to Sri Lanka for 3 weeks the beginning of September. Should have some good elephant photos, and hopefully a leopard or 2. If anything, Ill have a lot of landscape shots!


What size? If I was going on a trip like that(never happen), I would rent a couple really good lenses. 600mm or 800mm with a teleconverter, and a wide angle zoom around 16-24mm, and a 50mm, and a 85mm, and a 100-400 zoom, and a..., and a...


----------



## d3ue3ce (Jul 2, 2009)

Haha yeah. I know it. I am taking my sigma 500, my canon 70-200L , and i just ordered a canon 14-40 L series. Im shooting both a crop and a full frame , so i can turn that 500 into an 800 easily. Also taking just 1 macro, but not sure how much I will use it


----------



## 25ft-up (Mar 14, 2010)

d3ue3ce said:


> Haha yeah. I know it. I am taking my sigma 500, my canon 70-200L , and i just ordered a canon 14-40 L series. Im shooting both a crop and a full frame , so i can turn that 500 into an 800 easily. Also taking just 1 macro, but not sure how much I will use it


If it's the 100mm f/2.8L macro, I use mine a lot. Takes nice portraits besides macro. I can get closeups without having to get close, and it's not too big, so you don't have to be too far away. It's my go to lens when hunting from a stand. It frames deer between 10 and 20 yards pretty good.


----------



## sixstringer4528 (Feb 28, 2014)




----------



## sixstringer4528 (Feb 28, 2014)




----------



## StrutStopper (Sep 3, 2003)




----------



## Silent stalk (Mar 19, 2013)

Sunrise on the lake yesterday morning. 









Beautiful day for fishing... To bad nobody told the fish


----------



## Silent stalk (Mar 19, 2013)

A couple more...


My son last season in the woods









My daughter out fishing earlier this year


----------



## rossi9s (Sep 25, 2005)

some of our other hobbies


----------



## deltaoutlaw (Aug 12, 2010)

*Honduras*


----------



## 6xsteelers (Sep 6, 2009)




----------



## d3ue3ce (Jul 2, 2009)

25ft-up said:


> If it's the 100mm f/2.8L macro, I use mine a lot. Takes nice portraits besides macro. I can get closeups without having to get close, and it's not too big, so you don't have to be too far away. It's my go to lens when hunting from a stand. It frames deer between 10 and 20 yards pretty good.


Its actually a 60mm f2.8. I havent really gotten into it too much. I find it hard to get the time lately. Im going to try to do some more with it though. Heres one I took with it. Photo is a bit off, since I took it from facebook. The original isnt on this computer.


----------



## millerarchery (Dec 27, 2005)

Bee on a sunflower taken with my phone.


----------



## spec (Dec 13, 2005)

Hunting spot.


----------



## Grizzlemethis (May 10, 2014)

millerarchery said:


> Bee on a sunflower taken with my phone.


Wow , what kind of phone?


----------



## millerarchery (Dec 27, 2005)

grizzlemethis said:


> wow , what kind of phone?


lg g3


----------



## MGK93 (Aug 12, 2014)




----------



## Bowhuntr64 (Aug 6, 2007)

Hard to beat the Rockies in the Fall.


----------



## MGK93 (Aug 12, 2014)




----------



## MGK93 (Aug 12, 2014)




----------



## 25ft-up (Mar 14, 2010)

Wish we had the mountains you have out west.

IMG_5975c by shot4u2c, on Flickr



IMG_5977c by shot4u2c, on Flickr


----------



## StoneO (Aug 12, 2014)




----------



## millerarchery (Dec 27, 2005)

Capital peak from 5miles, I took this with my phone held up my binos.


----------



## AK&HIboy (Mar 6, 2008)

*14 E OR elk trip*

Busted a big ridge chaisin a herd (camp is four ridges back, pick taken at 5:30pm) 






.Found more fresh big bull rubs then I could take pics (this big ol nar nar rub my 2 brothers and I carved "3P" a tattoo we all have in the rub to someday make it back to that canyon to visit that tree






.Elk every day and bear,deer, no kill opportunities but we we huntin hard.Got pics of 11 mt.goat, love high country






have more pics of goats before they broke up but not as zoomed in (smart phone through my vortex 10x50s.


----------



## swatts23 (Mar 17, 2011)




----------



## mwmich (Nov 6, 2009)

MGK93 said:


>


Great picture. MGK93. I love the silhouette shots. 
This is my son practicing for the season coming up.


----------



## d3ue3ce (Jul 2, 2009)

Back from my trip to Sri Lanka, here are a couple to get you started. I have a lot of photos to go through.....


----------



## WRMorrison (Dec 26, 2007)

I haven't seen too many of the desert; I should get a real camera one of these days...

One of my spots:


Mulie does:


-WRM


----------



## Shed Magnet (Sep 2, 2014)

Random pics of my phone.


----------



## Greeny50 (Dec 9, 2013)

Revive this thread..







found all these on my iPhone 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MI1 (Apr 10, 2013)

At...
Football practice
Western Michigan University
Coach PJ Fleck...being interviewed
Spring Practices....spring game in a couple of days

sent from NASA


----------



## 25ft-up (Mar 14, 2010)

d3ue3ce said:


> COuldnt help myself. Bought another new lens, should have t next week. and Im heading to Sri Lanka for 3 weeks the beginning of September. Should have some good elephant photos, and hopefully a leopard or 2. If anything, Ill have a lot of landscape shots!


Forgot all about this thread. Let's see those pics, d3ue3ce.


----------



## 25ft-up (Mar 14, 2010)

Untitled_Panorama1ca by shot4u2c, on Flickr


----------



## 25ft-up (Mar 14, 2010)

IMG_8779ca by shot4u2c, on Flickr


----------



## theleo (Oct 8, 2015)




----------



## 25ft-up (Mar 14, 2010)

IMG_9254ca by shot4u2c, on Flickr


----------



## John Doe (Aug 3, 2005)




----------



## 25ft-up (Mar 14, 2010)

IMG_9152a by shot4u2c, on Flickr


----------



## 25ft-up (Mar 14, 2010)

IMG_8937ca by shot4u2c, on Flickr


----------



## 25ft-up (Mar 14, 2010)

IMG_8902ca by shot4u2c, on Flickr






IMG_8850ca by shot4u2c, on Flickr


----------



## 25ft-up (Mar 14, 2010)

IMG_0515ca by shot4u2c, on Flickr


----------



## 25ft-up (Mar 14, 2010)

IMG_0440ca by shot4u2c, on Flickr




IMG_0442ca by shot4u2c, on Flickr


----------



## 25ft-up (Mar 14, 2010)

IMG_6867c by shot4u2c, on Flickr


----------



## PYseeker (Nov 19, 2009)

Took this in Upstate NY in 2008.


----------



## Boatman71 (Jul 16, 2013)

NE IA Trout stream


----------



## Boatman71 (Jul 16, 2013)




----------



## d3ue3ce (Jul 2, 2009)

25ft-up said:


> Forgot all about this thread. Let's see those pics, d3ue3ce.


Ill try to get some up. . Since that Sri Lanka trip, Ive been everywhere from Alaska to South America, to Florida, and everywhere in between. . . My internet isnt the best at the moment, but Ill try to load a few randoms this evening


----------



## d3ue3ce (Jul 2, 2009)

A few to start from the Sri Lanka Trip. . .


----------



## 25ft-up (Mar 14, 2010)

d3ue3ce said:


> Ill try to get some up. . Since that Sri Lanka trip, Ive been everywhere from Alaska to South America, to Florida, and everywhere in between. . . My internet isnt the best at the moment, but Ill try to load a few randoms this evening


Can't wait to see some. I can't travel like that, not yet. Hoping someday when I do have the $$$, I'll still have some life left.


----------



## 25ft-up (Mar 14, 2010)

You beat me to it. Very nice!!!


----------



## d3ue3ce (Jul 2, 2009)

25ft-up said:


> Can't wait to see some. I can't travel like that, not yet. Hoping someday when I do have the $$$, I'll still have some life left.


I fortunately get to do this travelling as a career, so it makes it easier to see all of these places. . Im actually getting to the point now, where the next year or 2, I want to quit travelling, and settle down in Iowa, where my house is. . 

I havent even had my camera with me since November. I have been using a drone to check out some spots in Panama, Costa Rica, Mexico, St Lucia, and currently in the British Virgin Islands. I wasnt able to fly with all of my camera gear, and had to pick what to leave at home. Missing having my set up, but will have it again soon enough!


----------



## Gruder (Feb 19, 2016)

Nice guys, here's a couple amateur ones from my phone


----------



## 25ft-up (Mar 14, 2010)

I'd post some more, but for some reason my flickr account won't let me copy to paste.


----------



## 25ft-up (Mar 14, 2010)

Fixed

IMG_8216ca by shot4u2c, on Flickr


----------



## 25ft-up (Mar 14, 2010)

IMG_9463ca by shot4u2c, on Flickr


----------



## Gruder (Feb 19, 2016)

Your good dude!
This from Tuesday. Night


----------



## d3ue3ce (Jul 2, 2009)

A few from Alaska and British Columbia


----------



## d3ue3ce (Jul 2, 2009)




----------



## 25ft-up (Mar 14, 2010)

Was that ship your office? Nice pics.


----------



## 25ft-up (Mar 14, 2010)

IMG_8061ca by shot4u2c, on Flickr


----------



## 25ft-up (Mar 14, 2010)

IMG_8039ca by shot4u2c, on Flickr


----------



## 25ft-up (Mar 14, 2010)

IMG_9222ca by shot4u2c, on Flickr


----------



## d3ue3ce (Jul 2, 2009)

Last 3 of the night for me. . .


----------



## d3ue3ce (Jul 2, 2009)

25ft-up said:


> Was that ship your office? Nice pics.


Yes, Thats where I have called home for the last Year. . Will be moving on to a different one June 1.


----------



## 25ft-up (Mar 14, 2010)

****


IMG_8980ca by shot4u2c, on Flickr


----------



## 25ft-up (Mar 14, 2010)

I think Alaska is the first place I want to go. Looks nice.

One more for me, too, as I head off into the sunset.


IMG_8202ca by shot4u2c, on Flickr


----------



## DeathF.above (Jan 19, 2014)




----------



## hunt4food2 (Jan 8, 2008)

Do some of guys/gals work for national geographic??? Some amazing pics


----------



## abaptiste (Nov 17, 2015)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 25ft-up (Mar 14, 2010)

Wake-up call

IMG_9412ca by shot4u2c, on Flickr


----------



## 25ft-up (Mar 14, 2010)

IMG_9439ca by shot4u2c, on Flickr


----------



## 25ft-up (Mar 14, 2010)

IMG_9248ca by shot4u2c, on Flickr


----------



## 25ft-up (Mar 14, 2010)

IMG_8090ca by shot4u2c, on Flickr


----------



## 25ft-up (Mar 14, 2010)

IMG_8075ca by shot4u2c, on Flickr

Everybody's up. Time to go hunt up some more.


----------



## Boatman71 (Jul 16, 2013)

d3ue3ce said:


> I fortunately get to do this travelling as a career, so it makes it easier to see all of these places. . Im actually getting to the point now, where the next year or 2, I want to quit travelling, and settle down in Iowa, where my house is. .
> 
> I havent even had my camera with me since November. I have been using a drone to check out some spots in Panama, Costa Rica, Mexico, St Lucia, and currently in the British Virgin Islands. I wasnt able to fly with all of my camera gear, and had to pick what to leave at home. Missing having my set up, but will have it again soon enough!



Where do you have a house in IA?


----------



## d3ue3ce (Jul 2, 2009)

Boatman71 said:


> Where do you have a house in IA?


SW IA, Adams County


----------



## Boatman71 (Jul 16, 2013)

d3ue3ce said:


> SW IA, Adams County



Nice!! Supposed to be good hunting over there! Im over in the SE corner.


----------



## d3ue3ce (Jul 2, 2009)

Boatman71 said:


> Nice!! Supposed to be good hunting over there! Im over in the SE corner.


Grew up in MI, so its for sure better than what I have always been used to. Kind of went from some of the worst hunting in the US, to some of the best. Cant complain!


----------



## MI1 (Apr 10, 2013)

d3ue3ce said:


> Grew up in MI, so its for sure better than what I have always been used to. Kind of went from some of the worst hunting in the US, to some of the best. Cant complain!


Michigan isn't bad...alot of deer in the lower part.
Where are you at?
I'm in Kalamazoo

sent from NASA


----------



## d3ue3ce (Jul 2, 2009)

MI1 said:


> Michigan isn't bad...alot of deer in the lower part.
> Where are you at?
> I'm in Kalamazoo
> 
> sent from NASA


Its not the worst state in the country, but its nowhere near the top. There are pockets of areas with decent deer. The hunting mentality there is the main reason I left. . Dont get me wrong, I love MI, and love visiting. Just will never hunt there again. I lived near Traverse City, but hunted all over the state, including the UP.


----------



## MI1 (Apr 10, 2013)

Where you at now

sent from NASA


----------



## d3ue3ce (Jul 2, 2009)

MI1 said:


> Where you at now
> 
> sent from NASA


Iowa


----------



## MUGoose75 (Feb 10, 2015)




----------



## MUGoose75 (Feb 10, 2015)




----------



## 25ft-up (Mar 14, 2010)

IMG_8149ca by shot4u2c, on Flickr


----------



## 25ft-up (Mar 14, 2010)

IMG_8321ca by shot4u2c, on Flickr


----------



## Billy H (May 20, 2012)

Great photography 25footup. That's mad skill. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## 25ft-up (Mar 14, 2010)

Billy H said:


> Great photography 25footup. That's mad skill. Thanks for sharing.


Thank you, and you're welcome! 
You should see what real photographers can do, with really good equipment, on this site...
http://photography-on-the.net/forum/forumdisplay.php?f=29


----------



## PSE Mikey (Jan 31, 2004)

Billy H said:


> Great photography 25footup. That's mad skill. Thanks for sharing.


I agree, your pics are always beautiful. Thanks for sharing!


----------



## ub1243 (Apr 8, 2006)




----------



## 25ft-up (Mar 14, 2010)

PSE Mikey said:


> I agree, your pics are always beautiful. Thanks for sharing!


Thanks again!

These will be popping up soon. They are hard to hunt, and becoming more scarce. 

IMG_9660ca by shot4u2c, on Flickr


----------



## turkeygirl (Aug 13, 2006)




----------



## 25ft-up (Mar 14, 2010)

It's a 'perfect weather day'. I'm getting this itch for the ocean.








IMG_7867 copy by shot4u2c, on Flickr


----------



## pro38hunter (Jan 20, 2006)

While I have better pictures, this is my favorite to date! Lots of years of making memories in the outdoors ahead for us!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 25ft-up (Mar 14, 2010)

38, save as many of those memories as you can.


----------



## H20fwler (Apr 1, 2014)

Got this on the trail cam last check and thought it was kind of neat


----------



## 25ft-up (Mar 14, 2010)

Jigs up for the rodents going for the feed.


----------



## 25ft-up (Mar 14, 2010)

IMG_0926ca by shot4u2c, on Flickr





IMG_6361c by shot4u2c, on Flickr


----------



## 25ft-up (Mar 14, 2010)

IMG_6632C by shot4u2c, on Flickr


----------



## 25ft-up (Mar 14, 2010)

IMG_6901c by shot4u2c, on Flickr


----------



## Perfect Harvest (Mar 7, 2014)

Just a cell phone pic, but one of my favs, I was walking back to my truck after a quick morning hunt.


----------



## buck thwacker (Aug 29, 2014)




----------



## 25ft-up (Mar 14, 2010)

IMG_8296ca by shot4u2c, on Flickr





IMG_8276c by shot4u2c, on Flickr


----------



## 25ft-up (Mar 14, 2010)

IMG_9992ca by shot4u2c, on Flickr


----------



## adr1601 (Oct 15, 2012)

From the weekend overnighter.


----------



## adr1601 (Oct 15, 2012)




----------



## adr1601 (Oct 15, 2012)

Don't know how I got two pics on here???


----------



## John Doe (Aug 3, 2005)

Had a hen come in and take a dust bath over the weekend


----------



## 25ft-up (Mar 14, 2010)

IMG_7152c by shot4u2c, on Flickr


----------



## 25ft-up (Mar 14, 2010)

IMG_6862c by shot4u2c, on Flickr


----------



## 25ft-up (Mar 14, 2010)

IMG_7016c by shot4u2c, on Flickr


----------



## 25ft-up (Mar 14, 2010)

IMG_6932c by shot4u2c, on Flickr


----------



## Ruttin1 (Oct 27, 2014)

Great photos everyone. Here are some of my female Springer. Best hunter I've ever had.


----------



## Ruttin1 (Oct 27, 2014)

Oops. Should have been one more. First time posting pics.


----------



## Ruttin1 (Oct 27, 2014)




----------



## 25ft-up (Mar 14, 2010)

Nice looking springer. 
I miss this lab. I've had/have many dogs, but she was everything you could ask for, all in one


----------



## hawkdriver55 (Sep 6, 2010)

Why would anyone not like being outside?


----------



## flinginairos (Jan 3, 2006)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ruttin1 (Oct 27, 2014)

Nice lab. Yep, when you get a good dog it makes your trips that much more enjoyable. Few from a couple of my ND trips duck and goose hunting.


----------



## Ruttin1 (Oct 27, 2014)

If I can't be in the woods hunting in the fall, then I'll be on the golf course. Love fall golf.


----------



## MI1 (Apr 10, 2013)

Ruttin1 said:


> If I can't be in the woods hunting in the fall, then I'll be on the golf course. Love fall golf.
> View attachment 4161353
> 
> View attachment 4161361
> ...


What course?

sent from NASA


----------



## Ruttin1 (Oct 27, 2014)

First couple are from Greywalls in Marquette, MI. The other is Timberstone in Iron Mountain, MI. Two of my favorites for fall. You can see forever and deer, turkey, bear running around.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## ahunter55 (Aug 17, 2009)

Wife is into anything to do with photography. Snake passed us on the archery range in Pa. during NFAA Nationals last July & the others are on the Mississippi River within a short walk of our home.


----------



## 25ft-up (Mar 14, 2010)

IMG_6887c by shot4u2c, on Flickr


----------



## 25ft-up (Mar 14, 2010)

IMG_6927c by shot4u2c, on Flickr


----------



## ahunter55 (Aug 17, 2009)

.........


----------



## Doofy_13 (Jan 2, 2012)




----------



## Doofy_13 (Jan 2, 2012)




----------



## 25ft-up (Mar 14, 2010)

Great doofy!^^^


----------



## 25ft-up (Mar 14, 2010)

IMG_8633c by shot4u2c, on Flickr


----------



## 25ft-up (Mar 14, 2010)

IMG_1495c by shot4u2c, on Flickr


----------



## Alien Archery (Nov 1, 2015)

Queensland Australia

Axis Deer Territory


----------



## 25ft-up (Mar 14, 2010)

IMG_1262 by shot4u2c, on Flickr


----------



## 25ft-up (Mar 14, 2010)

IMG_8295ca by shot4u2c, on Flickr


----------



## 25ft-up (Mar 14, 2010)

IMG_0432ca by shot4u2c, on Flickr




IMG_0430ca by shot4u2c, on Flickr


----------



## 25ft-up (Mar 14, 2010)

IMG_9513ca by shot4u2c, on Flickr


----------



## 25ft-up (Mar 14, 2010)

IMG_9440ca by shot4u2c, on Flickr





IMG_9441ca by shot4u2c, on Flickr


----------



## wilburz (Jul 9, 2011)




----------



## wilburz (Jul 9, 2011)




----------



## Ruttin1 (Oct 27, 2014)




----------



## Ruttin1 (Oct 27, 2014)




----------



## 25ft-up (Mar 14, 2010)

IMG_0540ca by shot4u2c, on Flickr


----------



## 25ft-up (Mar 14, 2010)

IMG_0711Ca by shot4u2c, on Flickr


----------



## 25ft-up (Mar 14, 2010)

IMG_9929ca by shot4u2c, on Flickr


----------



## deer310sg (Feb 20, 2006)

View from DB blind this morn.









Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G890A using Tapatalk


----------



## 25ft-up (Mar 14, 2010)

IMG_0030ca by shot4u2c, on Flickr


----------



## Delta180 (Jul 30, 2013)

Couple from this weekend on our place in MS 




















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Lnghrn98 (Aug 2, 2011)




----------



## H20fwler (Apr 1, 2014)

This Saturday morning...


----------



## flinginairos (Jan 3, 2006)

Some pics pulled from video of our weekend of turkey hunting 











































Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tazzer (Sep 29, 2008)




----------



## 25ft-up (Mar 14, 2010)

Pretty cool dragon!^^^

Nice shot on pic #4 flingin! I can't wait to get out this Saturday. I don't know why PA season is so late. With this past weather, the hens are probably nesting by now.


----------



## tazzer (Sep 29, 2008)

Not hunting but I took these while I was in Japan and Singapore and thought they where cool.


----------



## RValberg (Dec 19, 2015)

Couple from last season Alberta


----------



## ahunter55 (Aug 17, 2009)

I had 2 visitors around 11am today.. Nice to see. 1 was about 30 yds away & the other about 50.. You can see part of my Deer tgt. on the ground.


----------



## roosiebull (Oct 3, 2010)

great pictures guys! 25ft-up, you have some real talent.

i live all the way west...so lots of my outdoor pics are in my office.


----------



## roosiebull (Oct 3, 2010)

SE Alaska sunset



steelheading in solitude


bumpy bar crossing



cool gopro shot of our deckhand


nasty storm last winter


fog rolling in


----------



## roosiebull (Oct 3, 2010)

my wife pulling on a steelhead


----------



## Ruttin1 (Oct 27, 2014)




----------



## Ruttin1 (Oct 27, 2014)

My male Springer. Almost 10 but still thinks he is a puppy.


----------



## 25ft-up (Mar 14, 2010)

IMG_9569ca by shot4u2c, on Flickr



IMG_9581ca by shot4u2c, on Flickr


----------



## 25ft-up (Mar 14, 2010)

roosiebull said:


> great pictures guys! 25ft-up, you have some real talent.
> 
> i live all the way west...so lots of my outdoor pics are in my office.


Thanks. That's a really nice office you have. Your shots show how beautiful nature can be one minute, and kill you the next.


----------



## 25ft-up (Mar 14, 2010)

Tis the season...

IMG_9938ca by shot4u2c, on Flickr





IMG_9968ca by shot4u2c, on Flickr





IMG_9835ca by shot4u2c, on Flickr





IMG_9977ca by shot4u2c, on Flickr





IMG_9856ca by shot4u2c, on Flickr





IMG_9899c by shot4u2c, on Flickr





IMG_0004ca by shot4u2c, on Flickr


----------



## Therut (Sep 23, 2013)

This was a picture I took with my cell phone.


----------



## 25ft-up (Mar 14, 2010)

Nice. The only time I've seen owls is when the crows are chasing them.


IMG_9762ca by shot4u2c, on Flickr


----------



## Ruttin1 (Oct 27, 2014)

Some Elk picks from a trip out west a couple years ago.


----------



## Ruttin1 (Oct 27, 2014)




----------



## ahunter55 (Aug 17, 2009)

roosiebull-my hat is off to you as you have on hell of a tough job as a fisherman.. Safe seas to you. Wife captured some new life as we took a ride along the Mississippi river yesterday. My wife with 2 Myan children in a small Mountain town in Guatemala. She was on a mission trip last week & has just returned. She got some awesome photos.


----------



## Dwiley (Jun 27, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 25ft-up (Mar 14, 2010)

IMG_8651ca by shot4u2c, on Flickr


----------



## 25ft-up (Mar 14, 2010)

From today...

IMG_9987ca by shot4u2c, on Flickr


----------



## KRONIIK (Jun 3, 2014)

25ft-up said:


> From today...
> 
> IMG_9987ca by shot4u2c, on Flickr


I'd say you had a somewhat more interesting day than I did!


----------



## bltefft (Sep 16, 2015)

Man, I really enjoyed this thread!!!


Thought I'd share a few of mine.

Here's a female cardinal.









And a Rose-breasted Grosbeak









And a Red-headed Woodpecker









And a male Towhee









And a male Goldfinch









Bobby


----------



## 25ft-up (Mar 14, 2010)

KRONIIK said:


> I'd say you had a somewhat more interesting day than I did!


Either you were stuck in an office, or didn't see a turkey?


----------



## KRONIIK (Jun 3, 2014)

25ft-up said:


> Either you were stuck in an office, or didn't see a turkey?


 Stuck in the structural steel fab shop in the morning and in an old neighbor-lady's backyard cutting up a huge dead maple tree in the afternoon.

Not exactly a *bad* day, but I didn't get to watch or photograph any bears either!


----------



## young blood (Aug 27, 2007)

Awesome pics and I have only been through 2 pages.


----------



## H20fwler (Apr 1, 2014)




----------



## H20fwler (Apr 1, 2014)




----------



## H20fwler (Apr 1, 2014)




----------



## Riverbc (May 4, 2011)




----------



## Riverbc (May 4, 2011)




----------



## hunterdan49 (Apr 18, 2012)

this thread needs to stay on top


----------



## 25ft-up (Mar 14, 2010)

The road from one of my hunting spots...

IMG_9969ca by shot4u2c, on Flickr


----------



## 25ft-up (Mar 14, 2010)

IMG_0303ca by shot4u2c, on Flickr


----------



## 25ft-up (Mar 14, 2010)

IMG_7830ca by shot4u2c, on Flickr


----------



## 25ft-up (Mar 14, 2010)

IMG_9650ca by shot4u2c, on Flickr


----------



## ahunter55 (Aug 17, 2009)

Me 35 years ago nearing the end of 6 months in the Colorado Mountains living in a tent.. Went into Mountains beginning of June & packed up to come home mid Nov. in 2 feet of snow. Started at 10,500 feet & moved camp downward 3 times to 8500 when I left. Yes, a tent...


----------



## 25ft-up (Mar 14, 2010)

IMG_7172c by shot4u2c, on Flickr


----------



## ahunter55 (Aug 17, 2009)

my back yard yesterday.


----------



## ahunter55 (Aug 17, 2009)

two fellow bowhunters heading out from camp for Quebec Caribou in 1990..


----------



## mcallister17 (Sep 29, 2014)

Great pics everyone! Here's a few pics I've taken in the last couple weeks.












Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bltefft (Sep 16, 2015)

Keep 'em coming. I love this thread.


----------



## roosiebull (Oct 3, 2010)

i have grown fond of the east side of our state lately, we have family over there, my favorite place to vacation.


----------



## roosiebull (Oct 3, 2010)

more from the west side of the state.

me getting ready to dive on a capsized boat, prepping it to right it



winter time recreation is full of steelhead


----------



## roosiebull (Oct 3, 2010)

couple more





our deckhand getting ready to unload after a good day of work



couple more from over east.

love shooting sage rats with my bow, good practice


burrowing owls...they are cool birds


----------



## 25ft-up (Mar 14, 2010)

ahunter55 said:


> Me 35 years ago nearing the end of 6 months in the Colorado Mountains living in a tent.. Went into Mountains beginning of June & packed up to come home mid Nov. in 2 feet of snow. Started at 10,500 feet & moved camp downward 3 times to 8500 when I left. Yes, a tent...


Grizzly Adams! Love the good ol' days photos.


----------



## 25ft-up (Mar 14, 2010)

IMG_6873c by shot4u2c, on Flickr





IMG_6872c by shot4u2c, on Flickr


----------



## Riverbc (May 4, 2011)

went for a hike yesteday


----------



## mcallister17 (Sep 29, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## turkeygirl (Aug 13, 2006)




----------



## V-TRAIN (Feb 27, 2009)

mcallister17 said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


wow, that one picture with the chopper under the wire is crazy. lol


----------



## buglecrazy (Jan 15, 2010)

Taken with a phone so the quality is lacking.


----------



## buglecrazy (Jan 15, 2010)




----------



## rgo23 (Feb 9, 2016)

nice pics


----------



## long4mtns (Jun 18, 2005)




----------



## Swampfox85 (Jan 22, 2016)




----------



## HoosierArcher88 (Jan 10, 2013)

Neat thread! keep'm rolling!


----------



## 25ft-up (Mar 14, 2010)

IMG_0917ca by shot4u2c, on Flickr


----------



## 25ft-up (Mar 14, 2010)

IMG_9977ca by shot4u2c, on Flickr


----------



## 25ft-up (Mar 14, 2010)

IMG_9315ca by shot4u2c, on Flickr


----------



## 25ft-up (Mar 14, 2010)

IMG_8297ca by shot4u2c, on Flickr


----------



## 25ft-up (Mar 14, 2010)

IMG_0884ca by shot4u2c, on Flickr


----------



## 25ft-up (Mar 14, 2010)

IMG_0975ca by shot4u2c, on Flickr


----------



## 25ft-up (Mar 14, 2010)

IMG_0008ca by shot4u2c, on Flickr




IMG_0028ca by shot4u2c, on Flickr


----------



## hunterdan49 (Apr 18, 2012)

again your pictures are amazing


----------



## ahunter55 (Aug 17, 2009)

some of the wifes.


----------



## MI1 (Apr 10, 2013)

ahunter55 said:


> some of the wifes.


Great pics
Love that farm and the hunting land that surrounds ut

sent from NASA


----------



## hunterdan49 (Apr 18, 2012)

x2 on the farm and surround,like the doe picture to


----------



## 25ft-up (Mar 14, 2010)

IMG_8758ca by shot4u2c, on Flickr


----------



## 25ft-up (Mar 14, 2010)

IMG_7143ca by shot4u2c, on Flickr IMG_7141ca by shot4u2c, on Flickr




IMG_7145ca by shot4u2c, on Flickr


----------



## 25ft-up (Mar 14, 2010)

IMG_5695ca by shot4u2c, on Flickr


----------



## La Wildman (Mar 9, 2010)




----------



## 25ft-up (Mar 14, 2010)

The Hudson River


----------



## Riverbc (May 4, 2011)




----------



## Drenalin70 (Apr 17, 2008)

One I liked


----------



## proarcher16 (Jul 22, 2008)

I'd say your tree stand is pretty darn high...


----------



## 25ft-up (Mar 14, 2010)

IMG_0941ca by shot4u2c, on Flickr


----------



## Rabbit (Nov 27, 2003)

GA - Cohutta Wilderness Hike to Panther Creek Falls.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 25ft-up (Mar 14, 2010)

IMG_0414ca by shot4u2c, on Flickr


----------



## FireChief41 (Aug 16, 2009)

Sent from my E6782 using Tapatalk


----------



## FireChief41 (Aug 16, 2009)

Sent from my E6782 using Tapatalk


----------



## roosiebull (Oct 3, 2010)

25ft up, you have inspired me to bring my camera more often, there is always a moment to capture, you do it well.


----------



## 25ft-up (Mar 14, 2010)

Thank you, roosiebull! 
I don't forget to take the camera, just the decoys. Of course they crossed the other field just 10yds behind me, through the honeysuckle. There's always something to shoot, and having the camera keeps me looking all the time.


IMG_0372ca by shot4u2c, on Flickr




IMG_0395ca by shot4u2c, on Flickr


----------



## ahunter55 (Aug 17, 2009)

Yes, having the camera makes each hunt or trip afield just that much more. As I age, it has become "almost" as important as my bow.


----------



## 25ft-up (Mar 14, 2010)

ahunter55 said:


> Yes, having the camera makes each hunt or trip afield just that much more. As I age, it has become "almost" as important as my bow.


I agree with you 100%. When the weight gets too much for me to carry everything, my weapon will stay at home before the camera. Treestand already stays home most of the time.


IMG_0475ca by shot4u2c, on Flickr


----------



## H20fwler (Apr 1, 2014)

Brand new redwing blackbirds yesterday morning


----------



## slammer22 (Jun 3, 2015)

Can't beat the sunrise on a morning hunt


----------



## adr1601 (Oct 15, 2012)

Recent hike.
View attachment 4280289


----------



## 25ft-up (Mar 14, 2010)

Too bad a tom wasn't with these 2 hens. They had the location of my calling pegged, but walked back and forth trying to find me. Even at 15 yds, with a big white lens sticking out, they didn't see me.

IMG_0595ca by shot4u2c, on Flickr



IMG_0600ca by shot4u2c, on Flickr



IMG_0603ca by shot4u2c, on Flickr





IMG_0624ca by shot4u2c, on Flickr


----------



## yokelokie (Dec 11, 2009)

These guys had been roosting in my shooting tower. Opening day of muzzle load season they flew in my face when I opened the door before daylight... quite startling at the top of a 15 foot ladder. I fixed the hole and they were perched outside the next morning when I took these photos.


----------



## cbay (Aug 6, 2012)




----------



## cbay (Aug 6, 2012)




----------



## TheRiverBottom (Nov 12, 2013)

82 years old folks......I'm still in disbelief. I think he missed 3 fish all day long.


----------



## Hoytdude90 (Sep 15, 2008)




----------



## Hoytdude90 (Sep 15, 2008)




----------



## 25ft-up (Mar 14, 2010)

Nice racks 90. Cool barn pics, too.


----------



## 25ft-up (Mar 14, 2010)

IMG_1033ca by shot4u2c, on Flickr


----------



## Kenny Bush (Jan 23, 2007)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ahunter55 (Aug 17, 2009)

Hoytdude90-that one pic of the Elk is one messed up Elk. Has a Deer rack. If it's real, it's a freak & I've seen a ton of elk in my day.


----------



## 25ft-up (Mar 14, 2010)

IMG_1112ca by shot4u2c, on Flickr


----------



## Hoytdude90 (Sep 15, 2008)

Ahunter55, it is 100% real. Was def something wrong, he let my brother pet him. And this was in the middle of public land.

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## Hdll (Aug 4, 2015)

Awesome pics!


----------



## Hillsdweller605 (Sep 25, 2015)




----------



## Hillsdweller605 (Sep 25, 2015)




----------



## Hillsdweller605 (Sep 25, 2015)




----------



## skidoo700ho (Aug 19, 2015)




----------



## berzerk64 (Nov 27, 2013)




----------



## 25ft-up (Mar 14, 2010)

IMG_1278ca by shot4u2c, on Flickr


----------



## 25ft-up (Mar 14, 2010)

Thought you might enjoy this one. 

IMG_1230a by shot4u2c, on Flickr


----------



## 25ft-up (Mar 14, 2010)

IMG_1334ca by shot4u2c, on Flickr


----------



## 25ft-up (Mar 14, 2010)

IMG_1349ca by shot4u2c, on Flickr


----------



## BGagner (Oct 21, 2014)

Ants starting to feast on a spider in front of the house; not my best picture but it's a start until I can get some to the rest of the DSLR pictures. 25ft_up I'm finally taking the time to add to this thread after the number of times I've mentioned it. Here's to starting the obsession of finding my best and putting them up. Solid pics from you as usual; your pics motivate me to try and take better ones


----------



## 25ft-up (Mar 14, 2010)

You're off to a really good start, BG. Keep them coming. It keeps me out hunting all year. Set yourself up with a flickr account on yahoo. Best free hosting site I know of.


----------



## 25ft-up (Mar 14, 2010)

Another runner.

IMG_1286ca by shot4u2c, on Flickr


----------



## Hillsdweller605 (Sep 25, 2015)




----------



## Hillsdweller605 (Sep 25, 2015)




----------



## MI1 (Apr 10, 2013)

Hillsdweller605 said:


> View attachment 4356058


Is that in Texas 

sent from NASA


----------



## 25ft-up (Mar 14, 2010)

Only news we get of the flooding is from the weatherman. I guess the lines at the airports are more important to them. I can't imagine dealing with that much water, and with livestock to move.


----------



## Hillsdweller605 (Sep 25, 2015)

MI1 said:


> Is that in Texas
> 
> sent from NASA


Nope northeastern SD caught small mouths off the front steps and the opening in the others. If you zoom in on the house to the left you can see the top of clothes line poles.lol I'm thinking those pics were taken about 5 years ago ish. Love fishing that lake even tho I broke the trolling motor there one year .
PS the tree's and sunset was from there too. Can you find my top water plug???


----------



## Hillsdweller605 (Sep 25, 2015)

opps my bad sorry for the double


----------



## Hillsdweller605 (Sep 25, 2015)

Hillsdweller605 said:


> Nope northeastern SD caught small mouths off the front steps and the opening in the others. If you zoom in on the house to the left you can see the top of clothes line poles.lol I'm thinking those pics were taken about 5 years ago ish. Love fishing that lake even tho I broke the trolling motor there one year .
> PS the tree's and sunset was from there too. Can you find my top water plug???


Poop cloths line poles are to the right,you know your other left.


----------



## Gruder (Feb 19, 2016)

I always wanted to buy a good camera and zoomer lens but I don't need another hobby







Kinda lame but you don't see them everyday


----------



## Gruder (Feb 19, 2016)

I had a walking stick but I can't find it


----------



## 25ft-up (Mar 14, 2010)

Walking sticks are hard to see, even in digital.:smile: I never found one, unless it was big enough to use as a...well...a walking stick.


----------



## Gruder (Feb 19, 2016)

Yeah I thought it was so cool when I saw this stick moving, got a pic but my wife n kids not to impressed


----------



## 25ft-up (Mar 14, 2010)

IMG_1385ca by shot4u2c, on Flickr


----------



## Hillsdweller605 (Sep 25, 2015)

I've always like this one, didn't go down like I had planned lol. That's stuck!!!


----------



## noklok (Aug 9, 2003)

Love this thread. Thanks everyone. Here are a few from a recent trip to Utah.


----------



## ahunter55 (Aug 17, 2009)

Young on the Mississippi river & Deer in our back yard & the spray of the boat on an echo trip.


----------



## BGagner (Oct 21, 2014)




----------



## BGagner (Oct 21, 2014)




----------



## BGagner (Oct 21, 2014)

Fresh after a shed


----------



## BGagner (Oct 21, 2014)




----------



## BGagner (Oct 21, 2014)

Blue Angels show couple of years ago


----------



## BGagner (Oct 21, 2014)

Scuba Diving Seagrove, FL Aug. 2015. This little guy is about the size of your pinky finger







Same trip, extremely rare color formation on a frog fish


----------



## BGagner (Oct 21, 2014)

AND, since we all like taking down game with sharp pointy things and eating them.... I figured I'd throw these 2 in the mix. I gave the camera to the wife and got some hunting in. He was in the oven 25 min later. Delicious


----------



## BGagner (Oct 21, 2014)




----------



## BGagner (Oct 21, 2014)

I'll leave you fellas with this one. Thought it was a pretty cool opportunity that you don't see very often


----------



## Hawkfarm (Jun 8, 2010)




----------



## Hawkfarm (Jun 8, 2010)




----------



## Hawkfarm (Jun 8, 2010)




----------



## Hawkfarm (Jun 8, 2010)




----------



## hunterdan49 (Apr 18, 2012)

cool pictures thanks for sharing


----------



## Backstrapnfrank (Jul 16, 2014)

That was fun. Some very cool pics.


----------



## BGagner (Oct 21, 2014)

25ft-up said:


> IMG_7152c by shot4u2c, on Flickr


Looking back through these, and this is still one of my favorites. Such a simple picture, but tells such a huge story at the same time. I think it's the simplicity of the snow covered woods and the fact that a whitetail could step out of basically anywhere in this picture. Just thought I'd share my thoughts about it with ya


----------



## 25ft-up (Mar 14, 2010)

Nice pics everyone! Really enjoyed looking through them.



BGagner said:


> Looking back through these, and this is still one of my favorites. Such a simple picture, but tells such a huge story at the same time. I think it's the simplicity of the snow covered woods and the fact that a whitetail could step out of basically anywhere in this picture. Just thought I'd share my thoughts about it with ya


Could be my favorite, also. I had just walked up on two doe bedded there. They saw me the same time I saw them, and disappeared over the hill. Would have been nice if they stuck around for the shot.


----------



## 25ft-up (Mar 14, 2010)

IMG_1497ca by shot4u2c, on Flickr


----------



## Stringster (Aug 12, 2014)

25ft-up said:


> View of the moon from my treestand.
> 
> IMG_8034c copy by shot4u2c, on Flickr


I see you live in NJ and have Schilling on your pictures, my brother in law lives near sussex and has the last name Schilling! Do you know a Jason Schilling by chance?


----------



## 25ft-up (Mar 14, 2010)

Stringster said:


> I see you live in NJ and have Schilling on your pictures, my brother in law lives near sussex and has the last name Schilling! Do you know a Jason Schilling by chance?


No. Jayson is my sons middle name, but he doesn't go by it. There is another Debra Schilling around here that gets mistaken for my wife, and there are other families around that have the same name. My cousins, originally from Oakland, was a large family. Haven't seen them in ages, or know where they are, except that a few were in Narrowsburg NY


----------



## Stringster (Aug 12, 2014)

25ft-up said:


> No. Jayson is my sons middle name, but he doesn't go by it. There is another Debra Schilling around here that gets mistaken for my wife, and there are other families around that have the same name. My cousins, originally from Oakland, was a large family. Haven't seen them in ages, or know where they are, except that a few were in Narrowsburg NY


Oh well haha great pictures by the way!


----------



## 25ft-up (Mar 14, 2010)

Stringster said:


> Oh well haha great pictures by the way!


Thanks. For a minute there I thought I might have had a distant relative I could hunt with.


----------



## 25ft-up (Mar 14, 2010)

IMG_1452ca by shot4u2c, on Flickr


IMG_1456ca by shot4u2c, on Flickr


----------



## 25ft-up (Mar 14, 2010)

IMG_1477ca by shot4u2c, on Flickr


----------



## hawkdriver55 (Sep 6, 2010)

Trip to northwest Missouri last year. Nothing fancy just an iPhone picture. Wife took it on the walk out on the last night that I shot my doe.


----------



## MI1 (Apr 10, 2013)

hawkdriver55 said:


> Trip to northwest Missouri last year. Nothing fancy just an iPhone picture. Wife took it on the walk out on the last night that I shot my doe.


Nice Martin bow 

sent from NASA


----------



## hawkdriver55 (Sep 6, 2010)

last light


----------



## hawkdriver55 (Sep 6, 2010)

Found this little bucks skull and hung it on the post in Nov. Drove back up to scout a few weeks back and it was gone.


----------



## 25ft-up (Mar 14, 2010)

A few feathered friends

IMG_1481ca by shot4u2c, on Flickr





IMG_1475ca by shot4u2c, on Flickr





IMG_1469ca by shot4u2c, on Flickr


----------



## 25ft-up (Mar 14, 2010)

IMG_1457ca by shot4u2c, on Flickr


----------



## 25ft-up (Mar 14, 2010)

IMG_1520ca by shot4u2c, on Flickr



IMG_1533ca by shot4u2c, on Flickr


----------



## 25ft-up (Mar 14, 2010)

IMG_1369ca by shot4u2c, on Flickr


----------



## hunterdan49 (Apr 18, 2012)

now that's a pretty rare sight to see I think ,great bird pictures .I feed a lot of birds at my place and I always enjoy watching them.thanks for the sharing 25ft-up


----------



## ahunter55 (Aug 17, 2009)

wife hiked into the back waters of Mississippi a little over a mile to capture this family of Swans.


----------



## 25ft-up (Mar 14, 2010)

hunterdan49 said:


> now that's a pretty rare sight to see I think ,great bird pictures .I feed a lot of birds at my place and I always enjoy watching them.thanks for the sharing 25ft-up


I finally found a place where I see more than sparrows, starlings, and robins. And cat birds that rob all my berries.


----------



## Gruder (Feb 19, 2016)

https://flic.kr/p/J3d9ei
Is that an Oriole?


----------



## 25ft-up (Mar 14, 2010)

Gruder said:


> https://flic.kr/p/J3d9ei
> Is that an Oriole?


Yes. Baltimore Oriole, and a yellow warbler. Think the other is a juvenile type of flycatcher, eastern wood-pewee maybe.


----------



## El Duderino (Sep 24, 2014)

25ft-up said:


> Yes. Baltimore Oriole, and a yellow warbler. Think the other is a juvenile type of flycatcher, eastern wood-pewee maybe.


I believe your third picture is an Eastern Phoebe. I have one nesting on my house at the moment.


----------



## 25ft-up (Mar 14, 2010)

El Duderino said:


> I believe your third picture is an Eastern Phoebe. I have one nesting on my house at the moment.


Thanks! I thought maybe it was, but it was hard to tell by the search pics I looked at.


----------



## El Duderino (Sep 24, 2014)

25ft-up said:


> Thanks! I thought maybe it was, but it was hard to tell by the search pics I looked at.


I don't know if it was the same one, but I had a Phoebe nest on my house last year as well. They are fun to watch, perch, catch insect out of mid air, return to nest to feed it to babies, then repeat. I'll have to see if I can dig the picture out I took of the nest where one of the babies has a giant dragonfly wedged in its mouth by mom. The little chick couldn't even close its mouth!

Anyway, your picture looks exactly like the one nesting on my house. The dead give away is of course if you hear them call. They aren't cleverly named, as their call sounds exactly like they are saying "fee-bee."


----------



## Swamp Poodle (Aug 3, 2010)

Canebreak


----------



## Swamp Poodle (Aug 3, 2010)

One of my Boykins


----------



## El Duderino (Sep 24, 2014)

Good looking pooch! Reminds me of my AWS (the Boykin's cousin). Here is a terrible quality photo but it is of the Eastern Phoebe chick that mom shoved a giant dragonfly in.


----------



## 25ft-up (Mar 14, 2010)

Need more flycatchers around the house. Better than bug repellent. Looks like they were ready to leave the nest.


----------



## El Duderino (Sep 24, 2014)

Here's a panoramic photo I took using my iPhone in Northern Wisconsin over the weekend.


----------



## Hillsdweller605 (Sep 25, 2015)

Sorry not a vary good picture but they,don't give you much time can't belive it was out like that in the day light. Cool though


----------



## Hillsdweller605 (Sep 25, 2015)

View attachment 4402578









One of my last year's father's day present from good old mother nature , this is the tail end of about 200 head it was awesome, wish I could add the sounds too!!


----------



## hesseltine32 (Oct 1, 2009)




----------



## Maxemus (May 20, 2013)

hesseltine32 said:


>


What's the back story behind all those grow tubes?


----------



## 25ft-up (Mar 14, 2010)

Maxemus said:


> What's the back story behind all those grow tubes?


Looks the same as the new Tennessee gas line by me.


----------



## hesseltine32 (Oct 1, 2009)

Maxemus said:


> What's the back story behind all those grow tubes?


It's a local state park. They are doing a reforestation on the old farm they bought.


----------



## Hillsdweller605 (Sep 25, 2015)

Hillsdweller605 said:


> View attachment 4402578
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Chihua33 (Feb 17, 2009)

El Duderino said:


> View attachment 4400922
> Here's a panoramic photo I took using my iPhone in Northern Wisconsin over the weekend.


What lake is that El Duderino?


----------



## El Duderino (Sep 24, 2014)

Chihua33 said:


> What lake is that El Duderino?


Surprise Lake, Oconto County. the way the panoramic comes out, makes it look way different that it really is. Picture standing on a dock. The left part of the picture is looking straight down the shore to your left and the right part is looking straight down the shore to your right. Its very deceiving. I just think it turns out kind of cool.


----------



## Chihua33 (Feb 17, 2009)

Gotcha, looked like Spirit lake where I was this weekend. hah


----------



## 25ft-up (Mar 14, 2010)

Does your phone allow you to stack the pics vertically as well? Works good for close shots of things that are too tall to fit in one frame, like a waterfall or building. (Post 426 on top of page 18)


----------



## 25ft-up (Mar 14, 2010)

We have a surprise lake here, too. More like a swamp......*SURPRISE!*


IMG_9521ca by shot4u2c, on Flickr


----------



## El Duderino (Sep 24, 2014)

25ft-up said:


> We have a surprise lake here, too. More like a swamp......*SURPRISE!*
> 
> 
> IMG_9521ca by shot4u2c, on Flickr


I'll stick with "my" Surprise Lake


----------



## adr1601 (Oct 15, 2012)

View attachment 4406322


----------



## Hawkfarm (Jun 8, 2010)

He was the winner. I would hate to see the loser.


----------



## walkerrunner (Nov 14, 2011)

Hawkfarm, very cool pics. That last buck looks like he had one heck of a tussle.


----------



## subcookie (Sep 11, 2013)

Lanai Hawaii!!!


----------



## subcookie (Sep 11, 2013)

Honolulu, Hi


----------



## 25ft-up (Mar 14, 2010)

Awesome pics, hawkfarm. Heck of a buck in the 3rd pic!





IMG_1698ca by shot4u2c, on Flickr


----------



## 25ft-up (Mar 14, 2010)

IMG_1687ca by shot4u2c, on Flickr







IMG_1682ca by shot4u2c, on Flickr


----------



## 25ft-up (Mar 14, 2010)

*Rollin' in the hay!*




IMG_1537ca by shot4u2c, on Flickr


----------



## PaperHtr (Feb 28, 2016)

My driveway 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Westkill21 (Dec 6, 2014)

sunrise


----------



## 25ft-up (Mar 14, 2010)

It was fun watching these doe this morning. The big old doe kept following and kicking the young doe. Seemed like it was trying to get it to take the plunge across the river. Then it attacked the doe that had the fawn. The fawn kept jumping around in the mud.


IMG_1733ca by shot4u2c, on Flickr





IMG_1729ca by shot4u2c, on Flickr


----------



## hawkdriver55 (Sep 6, 2010)

My old girl and a flower around the yard


----------



## hawkdriver55 (Sep 6, 2010)

backyard nest


----------



## Bowhuntr64 (Aug 6, 2007)

My buddy took this one of me in Cheeseman Canyon, CO. Great day on the water!


----------



## grassypond (Aug 1, 2011)

Snapped this pic squirrel hunting one morning. This stand has been here as long as I can remember


----------



## 25ft-up (Mar 14, 2010)

Very nice capture, grassypond.


----------



## H20fwler (Apr 1, 2014)

All growing wild along woods


----------



## 25ft-up (Mar 14, 2010)

Reminds me of stopping along the road on the bike to fill up on raspberries.


----------



## ahunter55 (Aug 17, 2009)

Wife was just off our deck with our little dog filling bird feeders when she heard a Deer starting carrying on snorting & wheezing (Deer frequent our yard). It was a Doe (probably has a fawn close) not liking our Dog. Doe was probably 30 yds away when wife took these pics.


----------



## ahunter55 (Aug 17, 2009)

Twins visited the back yard this morning..


----------



## MI1 (Apr 10, 2013)

Cool pics ahunter

sent from NASA


----------



## FIB (Jul 25, 2008)

A picture from Lake Koshkonong last week


----------



## berzerk64 (Nov 27, 2013)

FIB said:


> View attachment 4488314
> A picture from Lake Koshkonong last week


I miss that lake. Lots of fishing and skiing there. I'll be headed back there for good in a few years.


----------



## FIB (Jul 25, 2008)

A couple pictures from Lost Lake, St. Germain, WI


----------



## FIB (Jul 25, 2008)

A couple more from Lost Lake, St. Germain, WI. I musky fish quite a bit in the fall in the North Woods. Love the place!


----------



## FIB (Jul 25, 2008)

I'll stop now. Just really love the North Woods. All pictures taken on Lost Lake, St. Germain, WI or Sayner, WI depending who you talk to.


----------



## FIB (Jul 25, 2008)




----------



## my3sons (Mar 9, 2011)

Some young mule deer in velvet standing in uncut wheat. Sorry pic is a little blurry.


----------



## bucksdown4ever (May 18, 2006)

My new hunting buddy was born March 26th! Very excited to move out of Boston and back to WI this fall!


----------



## eorlando (Jul 21, 2009)

Osceola

Untitled by Eric Orlando, on Flickr

My dog citori with a BW drake

Untitled by Eric Orlando, on Flickr

Citori with a Fulvous whistling duck

Untitled by Eric Orlando, on Flickr


----------



## eorlando (Jul 21, 2009)

Not sure why Flickr is posting double pics. Never had that problem on any other site. I noticed 25ft up has the same issue. Weird. Anyway I have a bunch more I will post when I get to it. Feel free to check out my Flickr page as well there is a bunch of stuff on there.


----------



## 25ft-up (Mar 14, 2010)

eorlando said:


> Not sure why Flickr is posting double pics. Never had that problem on any other site. I noticed 25ft up has the same issue. Weird. Anyway I have a bunch more I will post when I get to it. Feel free to check out my Flickr page as well there is a bunch of stuff on there.


Nice photography! What do you mean by double pics? Are you talking about the size?


----------



## eorlando (Jul 21, 2009)

25ft-up said:


> Nice photography! What do you mean by double pics? Are you talking about the size?


No. Not the size. Maybe it is just tapatalk but there are 2 of each picture.


----------



## H20fwler (Apr 1, 2014)

bucksdown4ever said:


> My new hunting buddy was born March 26th! Very excited to move out of Boston and back to WI this fall!


I was in Boston this past weekend....way better than I thought it would be for a big city. Tons of history and lots to see and do...congrats on the move.


----------



## 25ft-up (Mar 14, 2010)

eorlando said:


> No. Not the size. Maybe it is just tapatalk but there are 2 of each picture.


I only see one of each. Maybe I need some more alcohol:cheers:

Must be tapatalk


----------



## 25ft-up (Mar 14, 2010)

IMG_1993ca by shot4u2c, on Flickr



IMG_1976ca by shot4u2c, on Flickr


----------



## 25ft-up (Mar 14, 2010)

IMG_1765ca by shot4u2c, on Flickr


----------



## 25ft-up (Mar 14, 2010)

IMG_1993ca2 by shot4u2c, on Flickr


----------



## bucksdown4ever (May 18, 2006)

H20fwler said:


> I was in Boston this past weekend....way better than I thought it would be for a big city. Tons of history and lots to see and do...congrats on the move.


It is a nice city to visit! Lots to do and see! Lots of walking around! If you are from rural WI not so much fun after a while! Miss home, woods, deer, fires, etc! Can't wait!


----------



## eorlando (Jul 21, 2009)

Crab it's what's for dinner

Untitled by Eric Orlando, on Flickr

Untitled by Eric Orlando, on Flickr


----------



## undercover (Jul 2, 2006)




----------



## undercover (Jul 2, 2006)




----------



## TheRiverBottom (Nov 12, 2013)




----------



## PaperHtr (Feb 28, 2016)

oh look I have pets 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MI1 (Apr 10, 2013)

TheRiverBottom said:


>


Where is that at

sent from NASA


----------



## Hoytdude90 (Sep 15, 2008)




----------



## PaperHtr (Feb 28, 2016)

Hoytdude90 said:


> View attachment 4522417


Was this with a trail cam or with you behind a camera, you got close.


----------



## TheRiverBottom (Nov 12, 2013)

Smith river, James river, and Philpott lake. All in Virginia.


----------



## MI1 (Apr 10, 2013)

TheRiverBottom said:


> First pic is the Smith river, James river, and Philpott lake. All in Virginia.


My favorite state ....home state

sent from NASA


----------



## Hoytdude90 (Sep 15, 2008)

PaperHtr said:


> Was this with a trail cam or with you behind a camera, you got close.


It was with my video camera, from about 10 foot away, there was two of them, walked right up to me

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## Hillsdweller605 (Sep 25, 2015)

FIB said:


> View attachment 4488322
> View attachment 4488330
> 
> 
> A couple pictures from Lost Lake, St. Germain, WI


That's awesome good picture


----------



## MI1 (Apr 10, 2013)

Hillsdweller605 said:


> That's awesome good picture


I could cast off of that dock

sent from NASA


----------



## PaperHtr (Feb 28, 2016)

Hoytdude90 said:


> It was with my video camera, from about 10 foot away, there was two of them, walked right up to me
> 
> Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


That's awesome


----------



## 25ft-up (Mar 14, 2010)

IMG_2104ca by shot4u2c, on Flickr


----------



## Gruder (Feb 19, 2016)




----------



## Gruder (Feb 19, 2016)




----------



## Gruder (Feb 19, 2016)




----------



## Gruder (Feb 19, 2016)

If I up load pic from iPhone pic lands correct but from my iPad mini, upside down


----------



## hawkdriver55 (Sep 6, 2010)

Lake at the base of Pike's Peak.


----------



## MI1 (Apr 10, 2013)

hawkdriver55 said:


> Lake at the base of Pike's Peak.


Sweet pic hawk!

sent from NASA


----------



## pbuck (Mar 30, 2010)




----------



## H20fwler (Apr 1, 2014)




----------



## H20fwler (Apr 1, 2014)

My two boys living the "River Runs Through It" dream.....


----------



## kentwood1 (Jul 5, 2009)

Great pics man. They are very sharp. Any tips for a beginner?


25ft-up said:


> IMG_1520ca by shot4u2c, on Flickr
> 
> 
> 
> IMG_1533ca by shot4u2c, on Flickr


----------



## 25ft-up (Mar 14, 2010)

kentwood1 said:


> Great pics man. They are very sharp. Any tips for a beginner?


There's too much to learn to learn it all at once. Take it one step at a time, one function at a time, until you understand it, and are used to using it. To get a sharp image, you have to get out of auto mode, and learn how to use tv, av, or full manual. Auto will try to get everything in a suitable focus with the closest object being the clearest. Manual modes will give you the focus point and exposure level to control. Spot focus is what I use most of the time for wildlife. I also use spot exposure, so the camera will expose the subject properly, even if it means blowing out the rest of the picture as with my dog pic below. An average exposure across the frame would have showed more detail in the snow, but no detail in the dog. She would just have looked like a black blob. Try to focus on the eyes, that is what gets the most attention by a viewer. You should be able to move the focus point up, down, left, right, instead of dead center on the camera to put it on the eyes, and still keep the rest of the subject in the frame. I usually keep the focus point high, since I want the head higher in the frame, then move it left or right depending which way the animal is facing. I could talk all day about it, and I still have a lot more to learn myself. Get a decent editing program, photoshop, lightroom, or at least use one that comes with the camera. Pictures are only half done out of the camera. They can be made much clearer, and corrected in many ways with post processing. Shoot a lot, delete a lot. It's like anything else, practice to get better. Go on a forum for your camera make. You will learn a lot there.

IMG_2653 by shot4u2c, on Flickr


----------



## kentwood1 (Jul 5, 2009)

25ft-up said:


> There's too much to learn to learn it all at once. Take it one step at a time, one function at a time, until you understand it, and are used to using it. To get a sharp image, you have to get out of auto mode, and learn how to use tv, av, or full manual. Auto will try to get everything in a suitable focus with the closest object being the clearest. Manual modes will give you the focus point and exposure level to control. Spot focus is what I use most of the time for wildlife. I also use spot exposure, so the camera will expose the subject properly, even if it means blowing out the rest of the picture as with my dog pic below. An average exposure across the frame would have showed more detail in the snow, but no detail in the dog. She would just have looked like a black blob. Try to focus on the eyes, that is what gets the most attention by a viewer. You should be able to move the focus point up, down, left, right, instead of dead center on the camera to put it on the eyes, and still keep the rest of the subject in the frame. I usually keep the focus point high, since I want the head higher in the frame, then move it left or right depending which way the animal is facing. I could talk all day about it, and I still have a lot more to learn myself. Get a decent editing program, photoshop, lightroom, or at least use one that comes with the camera. Pictures are only half done out of the camera. They can be made much clearer, and corrected in many ways with post processing. Shoot a lot, delete a lot. It's like anything else, practice to get better. Go on a forum for your camera make. You will learn a lot there.
> 
> IMG_2653 by shot4u2c, on Flickr


Thanks for the tips!


----------



## Gruder (Feb 19, 2016)

25 ft, have you ever entered any wildlife photo contests?


----------



## bg305 (Nov 27, 2011)

Spanish Peaks in southern Colorado. This is my breakfast view.


----------



## BOE_Hunter (Jul 29, 2005)

Never thought this thread would last 2 years when I started it. Very cool pics guys. Keep the coming.


----------

